# NH Harvest Tec applicator-taking the plunge



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

After this rainy spring and what posts I have read about them, I think I'm going to get a unit for my round baler. I have had too many times in the last 2 years where I end up with 20-25% hay and I'm reluctant to sell it because its too moist. The penalty is about $25/bale. I figure an applicator will run me ~$5,000. Should be able to pay off unit in about 200 borderline bales. I understand proprionic acid is part of the cost, too, but I was just talking about the hardware. I think if my hay looks, smells more attractive, I can pay for the acid solution, too.

Please share any input you may have good or bad. 
I just feel I can no longer sell 1/2 my hay at the cost it takes to make it (break even) As mulch/mushroom hay. I need to make more hay that sells at the higher cost per bale and this should be a cost effective purchase in the rainy mid Atlantic climate I make hay in.

Concerns: 1. buyers won't buy treated hay, but I've never had anyone that even asked if my hay was treated. 
2. Cost per pound of solution might be too much or will spike if it gets expensive
3. Applicator unit is unreliable, troublesome.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Why so much $? I just ordered another 25 gallon electric 441 and it was only $1700 m/l. About 3-4 hrs to install and not difficult. I think its about $600 more for the pickup on/off kit but i'm cheap and it's just one more thing that can screw up. If you DIY save yourself some grief and take the fittings all apart and use thread sealant, then test with water first.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I never spent more than $500 for an applicator Many people here in the east do not like the automatic system


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was just guesstimating the cost for the automatic system plus a big tote of acid. 
Going with 55 gallon unit and sensors. Seems like a good way to avoid waste and take a few things off ones mind while baling.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you mounting the tank on your tractor or on you baler?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mounting on baler.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the same opinion as endrow and I bought a full auto with crop eyes back in the day. After several years and breakdowns it is 3 pumps, 3 switches, and 4 nozzles and I like it better.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

As I was pointed to in another post, check the Purdue Extention website. I found an article on there (that Mlappin pointed me to) that goes over all of the in's and out's of buying horse hay. Part of the article talks about treated hay and notes that when applied correctly, there is no effect on the animal (horse in this case).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> I have the same opinion as endrow and I bought a full auto with crop eyes back in the day. After several years and breakdowns it is 3 pumps, 3 switches, and 4 nozzles and I like it better.


So you think the full auto system is unreliable? 
I'm all for saving money and making it reliable. The full on auto system sure seems like it would save a lot of hassle with knowing exactly how much product to apply....


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm interested in this also for my small square baler JD. My early first cut is what I have problems with and then maybe i could also squeeze in a 4th cut on my Orchard grass fields using preservatives. Been throwing this idea around too.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I've also been thinking about an applicator for my small square baler mainly for the outside rounds of the field. I have a lot of shade around the edge of my fields and it is hard to get it to dry evenly with the rest of the field and since I am going to try alfalfa next year an applicator might be beneficial for that also. I was interested in the automated system as it seemed that it would be more user friendly rather than having guess at how much to apply.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had the completely auto system from Harvest Tec for a LONG time now, it's on its second round baler now. I've never had any problems with it, haven't even had to rebuild a pump yet. Used to go thru a tote of acid a year (roughly 2200lbs), but have since gone with Hayguard. Acid stinks, is actually hazardous to your health and can be extremely corrosive, also burns like a sob if you get it in a cut.

Biggest obstacle to properly applying any product is knowing the weight of the bale so the unit can be properly programmed, time per bale is easy as almost all smartphones have a stopwatch app or one can be downloaded.

Another reason for going to Hayguard, the wettest hay you should use it on is 25% with round bales at less than half as much used as acid. If I was baling hay that was jsut wet enough the unit had to put on the full rate of 16 lbs/ton I'd have to slow down as it couldn't apply enough even with three pumps and four nozzles. If I'm baling that wet of hay, then the weather is going to turn to crap rather soon and the last thing I want to do is slow down.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

how much does the fully automated system cost


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JD, it is reliable system just expensive. A onboard moisture meter and cheap applicator will yield same results but require more of your attention. If you do get full auto be sure to overapply until you get used to it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have Harvest Tec automatic units for both my sm. square and big round balers.

I routinely apply 4 lbs/ton on round bales in manual mode. I have a 55 gal tank on the round baler. I'm not real crazy about how it mounts on a BR780A but I can't think of a better way to mount it. I found that the automatic uses a lot more acid than I think is needed. I think the moisture sensing time lag is a little too much on big rounds.

I use the automatic mode on sm. squares. I've had two pumps go out on the sm. square unit. I have baled at up to 32% moisture and not lost any bales.

I added the manual on/off (end-of-windrow) switch to my units to avoid spraying while making a turn. I think this is, or the hay-presence sensor, is a must.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had both manuel and fully auto. If you can do math in your head and only you are running the baler, manuel system prbbaly would just fine. My problem was other operators could not firgue out how much we were baling ( tons/hr) and how much acid was being applied. So I went to automated. JD I am thinking you have the ability to do the math in your head, you just need to know flow rate of your spray tips at each presure setting and baling rate. Then adjust your presure to match baling rate. I think Paul B zimmerman sells a fairly inexpensive manuel system.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was looking at the new holland fluid. Not sure if its all sales pitch BS, but it sure seemed convincing to use theirs. I'm sure it's made by crop saver or one of the big boys. Non corrosive, too.

http://www.harvesttec.com/newholland/hay_preservatives.html

I was thinking about the NH system because I'm buying a miller pro 1150 rake, too and I wanted to buy it as one purchase with a drum or tote of fluid. The dealer will take my haybine as a trade, so it's kind of a convenient one stop purchase that will get done efficiently.
Still leaning towards the 500 full auto system. I know it's more costly, but from what I have read, it seems like it will end up wasting less fluid. However, the payback period is going to depend on frequency of use.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to apply acid to all my hay to avoid a sweat so I could stack in the barn immediately after baling. If your only applying the low rate it's cheap insurance. Haven't found this to be required since installing the aftermarket conditioning rolls in the discbine, not sure exactly why but now I've gone back to factory settings on the unit and it only applies product 18% and over.

A large percentage of my fields have tree lines and dips where the hay can be considerably wetter than the rest of the field, this is where the on the go moisture sensing is practically a must.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would say almost all my fields are undesirable fields. That's why I got them. Nobody really wants to deal with the trees, low spots, ground hog holes, etc. 
that's why I have to get a system.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've managed to avoid acid simply because I'm not keen on handling the bales with slack strings when they are sold out in the winter.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

If the acid works correctly should get stack strings.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've taken the plunge for the electronic, as I just couldn't justify the cost for the auto for my operation. A bit of math, and I think I'm going to do do ok. I'm also planing on hay guard as my preferred product.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is net wrap affected by acid?
Is crop saver better than hay guard or vice versa?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I know, and they don't survive the trip out of of our dairy barn to the trailer for delivery. Even the stuff that is borderline that dries in storage is a huge pain to get delivered out.

Re the net wrap, no the acid doesn't bother it.



Bob M said:


> Bob M, on 19 Jun 2013 - 11:19 PM, said:
> If the acid works correctly should get stack strings.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got a sticker shock price for NH applicator. Nearly 7k for fully auto system with sensor eyes and installation. (Dealer wants $550 to install). 
Was also disappointed to find out I can only fit a 25 g tank on my 7060. I thought the 55 g tank would fit. 
The good part is if I buy applicator and new rotary rake, they will give me a decent trade in on my 1499 haybine. With hay season 1/2 way over, I might be sitting on the haybine another year before it finds a new home. They sort of want me to spend a certain threshold of money before they'll take the haybine for trade. I really want the applicator, rake not a necessity, but my rake is getting kind of worn.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Just got a sticker shock price for NH applicator. Nearly 7k for fully auto system with sensor eyes and installation. (Dealer wants $550 to install).
> Was also disappointed to find out I can only fit a 25 g tank on my 7060. I thought the 55 g tank would fit.
> The good part is if I buy applicator and new rotary rake, they will give me a decent trade in on my 1499 haybine. With hay season 1/2 way over, I might be sitting on the haybine another year before it finds a new home. They sort of want me to spend a certain threshold of money before they'll take the haybine for trade. I really want the applicator, rake not a necessity, but my rake is getting kind of worn.


 Boy that's a sticker shock for me too, I figured it would be about half that at most.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Just got a sticker shock price for NH applicator. Nearly 7k for fully auto system with sensor eyes and installation. (Dealer wants $550 to install).
> Was also disappointed to find out I can only fit a 25 g tank on my 7060. I thought the 55 g tank would fit.


Yah, I paid around 4.5K years ago, but have never regretted it.

Installed myself, we've had dealers work on our stuff in the past, always seemed to have to fix it again sooner rather than later. Bolt not tightened, cable or hose not routed correctly and gets hole rubbed in them, etc.

I think a 55 gal tank could be mounted but you'll never climb up the front of the baler again for any reason. That's another reason I went to Hayguard, you use half or less than what you'd use in acid so now my 25 gallon tank is in reality bigger than the 55 gallon.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

[quote name="JD3430" post="100306" timestamp="1371781978"]Just got a sticker shock price for NH applicator. Nearly 7k for fully auto system with sensor eyes and installation. (Dealer wants $550 to install).

Exactly! Hence I went with the electronic for $1,300. Now for the next task of getting Hay Guard in Vermont. 
I may end up stocking it and selling it through my other business. 
If I did, would any one be interested in getting some in the north east? How about purchasing it on Amazon????


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JD, Have you thought about the dry SILO KING system. A lot less money and have seen it do wonders on wet hay. I have a harvest tec auto that I would sell pretty cheap but I am keeping the moisture meter and eyes. Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like the harvest Tec is what everyone runs around here, but I hate the high price. I thought 5k was a lot. 7k? Man that's a lot longer payoff period. Now were talking at least 250 bales sold as "good" hay to horse owners before paying it off. 
I still think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> JD3430 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a sticker shock price for NH applicator. Nearly 7k for fully auto system with sensor eyes and installation. (Dealer wants $550 to install).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Seems like the harvest Tec is what everyone runs around here, but I hate the high price. I thought 5k was a lot. 7k? Man that's a lot longer payoff period. Now were talking at least 250 bales sold as "good" hay to horse owners before paying it off.
> I still think I'm gonna do it.


you talked about Hay guard if you use hay guard you would not need an automatic unit . From what I am told for 7g you still have to guess or do math to determine the amount of hay going across the pickup. Biggest complaint I herd on the automatic system is slow response going from dry to wet hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> you talked about Hay guard if you use hay guard you would not need an automatic unit . From what I am told for 7g you still have to guess or do math to determine the amount of hay going across the pickup. Biggest complaint I herd on the automatic system is slow response going from dry to wet hay.


On a round baler it's a hell of a lot better than making practically a full bale with a small or large square baler. Sensing pads are mounted directly above the bottom roller so it's sensing hay as soon as it's compressed instead at practically the end of the bale chamber which is a bale later than the wet or dry stuff.

Have a automatic, used it for years, refuse to bale without it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Round baled first cutting alfalfa in two fields yesterday and ran manual mode on my Harvest Tec. Applied 4 lbs acid to everything, jumped to 12 lbs when it said it was wet.

One windrow would read 17-19% moisture, windrow right next to it would be off scale. Sometimes I'd be going along and the windrow would be OK, then it would jump off-scale for a while, then fall back. Goofiest thing I ever seen. Alfalfa was real, course stemmy; badly lodged.

I don't know if I was having a sensor problem, was picking up chickweed residual, picking ground moisture, or what. (I will be storing this hay outside!). Baled a second field, which had been cut after the first field, raked last, and it went a solid 16-18% except for a couple of small areas (but that's OK).

Any thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Round baled first cutting alfalfa in two fields yesterday and ran manual mode on my Harvest Tec. Applied 4 lbs acid to everything, jumped to 12 lbs when it said it was wet.
> 
> One windrow would read 17-19% moisture, windrow right next to it would be off scale. Sometimes I'd be going along and the windrow would be OK, then it would jump off-scale for a while, then fall back. Goofiest thing I ever seen. Alfalfa was real, course stemmy; badly lodged.
> 
> ...


I've had that, and just like you pointed out in badly lodged area if it didn't cut clean I think the pickups on the baler pull green crap in along with the dryer hay. If it's that I lower the wheels on the pickup so the teeth don't run so close to the ground. I've made other people's hay and had to do this as they had some kind of thick, quite green undergrowth and it buried my meter in the first 20 feet even though the hay felt just a little tough.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That happens to me a lot. I'll be raking up and notice my rake seems to break off green leaves from clover, chickweed, etc. 
seems to screw with my moisture readings on what would otherwise be a nice, dry bale. Must drive the applicator nuts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> That happens to me a lot. I'll be raking up and notice my rake seems to break off green leaves from clover, chickweed, etc.
> seems to screw with my moisture readings on what would otherwise be a nice, dry bale. Must drive the applicator nuts.


It does, I have no doubt about it. Like I said, adjust the wheels on the pickup so the teeth are running higher off the ground and usually it won't suck that green crap in along with the dry hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I must do that. I'm seeing fresh lime green colored crap in my bales. Thanks.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Picked up my harvest tec today. Opened it up and..... And...... And....... Holly box of parts! The instructions are for at least 8 models.

I closed my eyes clicked my heals together 3 times and wished it was magically installed.

To no avail.... Good thing it's supposed to rain this week end.... I guess I have an applicator to figure out.

I may need to install one of those fancy cup holders on the baler to make this installation go smother and not spill any fluids...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Picked up my harvest tec today. Opened it up and..... And...... And....... Holly box of parts! The instructions are for at least 8 models.
> 
> I closed my eyes clicked my heals together 3 times and wished it was magically installed.
> 
> ...


It's not that hard really. Most of it is literally plug and play


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm letting dealer do it. I'm getting up at 5 and going to bed at 11 7 days a week. I can't take on one more freakin thing.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I'm letting dealer do it. I'm getting up at 5 and going to bed at 11 7 days a week. I can't take on one more freakin thing.


Just double check everything before you use it. Make sure all hoses and cables are routed away from anything that may eat em up.

Just has been my experience that no matter what you are paying them per hour, it ain't theirs and they won't be near as picky about how it's done compared to how'd I'd do it myself.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone using a BHT-2 tester and manually setting a rate controller?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Anyone using a BHT-2 tester and manually setting a rate controller?


I have the BHT-2 mounted and love it. I purchased the Electronic Harvest tec, so yes planing on manually setting the rate. I will let you know how it goes. If I am ever able to get into the fields again.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

So... I'm about 1/2 way with the installation. Tank and hoses are all conected. That wasn't too bad. The instructions do get very detailed then vague. Fortunately there is a picture. Now I'm to the sprayer part and the picture is a drawing that appears to be hand drawn and backwards. The written part seems fairly simple, however the brackets, I think are sort of universal. 
Has any one mounted up one that can post some pictures or tricks? Perhaps the " I should have done it this way". I'm installing on NH565.
Thank you, much! 
Michael.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My baler gets its new applicator installed this week and I have a feeling it's really going to change the results in my hay for the better for many many years.

Disappointed for not buying it with the baler as a package......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Anyone using a BHT-2 tester and manually setting a rate controller?


Yes we do


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

the latest harvest tec automatic system I am sure it would read moisture and change applied rate Does it have a measure flow or does it just pressure does it know how much hay is passing by the nozzels or must you tell it that


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> the latest harvest tec automatic system I am sure it would read moisture and change applied rate Does it have a measure flow or does it just pressure does it know how much hay is passing by the nozzels or must you tell it that


You input the weight of the bales and the time it takes to make one, the unit then uses different combination of nozzles and pulses the pumps on and off to adjust flow. It also has a optical flowmeter so the unit can compensate for a plugged nozzle or a restricted line.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

If AG IND is installing your applicator make sure you double check every thing. They do not much about the harvest tech systems. I have bought several from them and if I have questions or need parts I have learned to go elsewhere.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob, yes I did buy it there. Where do you go for parts?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Binkley & Hurst has parts in stock. And I stock a few parts myself.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

How about Hoober or Messick's? or even Zimmerman's out of Bethel? Messick's does a LOT of hay stuff, but when they put the applicator on our 3x3 they zip tied the acid hoses to hydraulic lines..... The installation book has in big bold letters to *NOT* do that.

Rodney


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

The NH product is prop acid manufactured by Harvest Tec.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The NH product is prop acid manufactured by Harvest Tec.


Are talking about the applicator or Crop Saver


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I wonder what prop acid product others use and approximately what you pay for it


----------



## PACattleman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, Guys. Not sure if this is the place to say this. I purchased a BR740 from B & H last year with the harvestec unit on it. It came with a new console for in the cab, wiring harness. When I bought it, I knew I wouldn't use it, but the price of the baler was fair. I hooked it up to the tracor and it works, but since we wrap 80 % of our hay I have find the unit excess to my needs. Does anybody out there need a system at a fair price. I have the complete system plus manuals.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

I have just bit the bullet and ordered a second auto unit for our second baler. Just too scared of employees driving the baler and forgetting to switch a manual system on when he should and ruining a batch of hay. Especially in a custom baling application.
I firmly believe our first applicator has paid for itself in the first 3 seasons purely in reduction of product used over when we ran manually. At current pricing the difference between a manual and auto system is equivalent to less than 2 totes of product!!!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

MikeRF said:


> I have just bit the bullet and ordered a second auto unit for our second baler. Just too scared of employees driving the baler and forgetting to switch a manual system on when he should and ruining a batch of hay. Especially in a custom baling application.
> I firmly believe our first applicator has paid for itself in the first 3 seasons purely in reduction of product used over when we ran manually. At current pricing the difference between a manual and auto system is equivalent to less than 2 totes of product!!!!


What do the operators do when they get to a thick or thin spot in the field like FOR EXAMPLE if they are Bailing A ton every 4 minutes and conditions change and they can bale a ton every 2 minutes is there something that tells the operator that or must the just guess they are putting more threw the baler and how do they compensate .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> What do the operators do when they get to a thick or thin spot in the field like FOR EXAMPLE if they are Bailing A ton every 4 minutes and conditions change and they can bale a ton every 2 minutes is there something that tells the operator that or must the just guess they are putting more threw the baler and how do they compensate .


If it's going to be consistently heavier you reset the unit after timing how long it takes to make a bale, if it's just a few heavy or thin spots you adjust ground speed accordingly, thin spots I don't worry about too much, thick spots I definitely slow down so enough gets applied.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

mlappin said:


> If it's going to be consistently heavier you reset the unit after timing how long it takes to make a bale, if it's just a few heavy or thin spots you adjust ground speed accordingly, thin spots I don't worry about too much, thick spots I definitely slow down so enough gets applied.


Same here. In first cut we set the applicator to apply for our maximum bales per hour and just alter speed to try and keep the baler full at all times. Usually only end up altering applicator settings between first and second cut where it becomes more of a challenge to keep the baler maxed out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So let me get this straight: I'm baling and conditions change from light to heavy. I must slow down to make sure adequate acid is applied? I get that part. So I usually slow down anyway when crop gets heavy and that's usually when you get a more damp conditioning the windrow, too. 
Or does the unit apply LESS acid when you slow down, thus doing the OPPOSITE of what you would want it to do? (Apply less acid to heavy hay when you slow down)


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> So let me get this straight: I'm baling and conditions change from light to heavy. I must slow down to make sure adequate acid is applied? I get that part. So I usually slow down anyway when crop gets heavy and that's usually when you get a more damp conditioning the windrow, too.
> Or does the unit apply LESS acid when you slow down, thus doing the OPPOSITE of what you would want it to do? (Apply less acid to heavy hay when you slow down)


I have one of the older Harvest Tech automatic systems and it turns the pump/nozzles on or off depending on the moisture % of the hay, not how much is going through the baler. So if the sensor is picking up 21% (for example) it will have the pump turned on (which engages the first two nozzles). It has no way of knowing how much hay is going through the baler, so it is up to me to make sure that I am baling the same number of tons/per hour that I set the nozzles up for. If I am consistently baling more tons/hour, then I need to change nozzles.

In the JD brochure for the newer automatic applicator units, it says that it will tell you how many tons/hour you're baling by sensing how fast the star wheels of the sensor turn, but I'm assuming you have to tell it how heavy your bales are. I don't know if it factors this in when it is applying preservative though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> So let me get this straight: I'm baling and conditions change from light to heavy. I must slow down to make sure adequate acid is applied? I get that part. So I usually slow down anyway when crop gets heavy and that's usually when you get a more damp conditioning the windrow, too.
> Or does the unit apply LESS acid when you slow down, thus doing the OPPOSITE of what you would want it to do? (Apply less acid to heavy hay when you slow down)


The unit does not monitor ground speed at all, it runs strictly off the bale weight and the time it takes to make a bale both which you enter then adjusts amount applied according to hay moisture. I have my smart phone out with the stop watch app up and will randomly check times while baling, if needed I can change time per bale in about the time it takes to wrap and discharge a bale.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Josh in WNY said:


> I have one of the older Harvest Tech automatic systems and it turns the pump/nozzles on or off depending on the moisture % of the hay, not how much is going through the baler. So if the sensor is picking up 21% (for example) it will have the pump turned on (which engages the first two nozzles). It has no way of knowing how much hay is going through the baler, so it is up to me to make sure that I am baling the same number of tons/per hour that I set the nozzles up for. If I am consistently baling more tons/hour, then I need to change nozzles.
> 
> In the JD brochure for the newer automatic applicator units, it says that it will tell you how many tons/hour you're baling by sensing how fast the star wheels of the sensor turn, but I'm assuming you have to tell it how heavy your bales are. I don't know if it factors this in when it is applying preservative though.


I forgot you were talking about a round baler system, mine is for a small square baler. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Sound like someone needs to design a yield monitor for a round baler Ive been thinking about it


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> Sound like someone needs to design a yield monitor for a round baler Ive been thinking about it


The scale I added averages the weight of all the bales, when your done all you need is the acres to figure yield. To get a true reading of yield a scale would have to be a must, anything else would just be a educated guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

endrow said:


> Are talking about the applicator or Crop Saver


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Both the applicator and Crop Saver are from Harvest Tec.


----------

